# Last chance before death



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 14, 2005)

*Three men and a woman were in the elevatort in the Empire State building when the cable broke.
The Lift started plummeting down, down, down.
Within a couple of minutes they'd all be dead. 
The woman looked at the three men and said,
'Is there one last chance of being a woman?'
Whereupon one of the guys dropped his trousers and said,
'Here, love. Iron these.'*


----------



## wasabi (Feb 14, 2005)

:? *That was NOT funny.  *


----------



## Zereh (Feb 15, 2005)

hehehe It was. In a sick way. =P

haha
Z


----------



## wasabi (Feb 15, 2005)

*Hey Rump.......love your signature.



*


----------



## Lugaru (Feb 15, 2005)

Heard something similar involving superman, having his cape ironed and wonder woman... but that's how jokes work. Every one tell's em differntly.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 15, 2005)

Lugaru, as the old saying goes, "First up, Best dressed".


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

